# A Dragon's Journey: The Sequel



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi hello!!! Whew, it's been a while since the last time I posted here! I wanna say a few years at least but I've honestly lost track. If you don't know me (likely) that's fine, but here's a quick catch-up either way; 
I got my first betta, Prince Lucas, in 6th grade, and we all know how it goes from there. You _never_ just have one. Over the years I've kept about a dozen, all of whom hold a special place in my heart to this day. 
But as my life got busier and more stressful during my freshman and sophomore years of high school, I saw my hobby slipping away, becoming a source of guilt as water changes got skipped and fish didn't get the attention they deserved. Tough times, even tougher decision to stop getting bettas. 
Eventually my last at the time passed away (of old age) and I didn't know when, or even if, I'd get back into the hobby. Now I'm a high school senior, doubling up on college credits at a local community college, and preparing to move out this fall. Terrible time to get any new pets, but...
The itch! The betta itch!! There's nothing like it. The itch has returned in full force these past few months, and finally my will to refuse it has crumbled. What the future holds, I don't know, but I'll worry about it when I get there.
This is a new era of my fishkeeping, so to speak, and thus I'm creating an entirely new journal. (also, I may or not be embarrassed by the old one, who's title I dare not name - let's just say I've changed _a lot_ in recent years)

So anyway! Back to the present. The nice thing about my reentry into the hobby is that I still have all of my old supplies and aquariums, so setting up a five gallon is as simple as rounding up what I need from the basement, giving everything a good clean (just to be safe) and trying to cycle it. 
I have gravel from the last tank I took down, but I'm not entirely sure if it's still viable to start a culture, so we'll see.
Aaand that's where I'm at as of now! I'll be reporting updates here because frankly, none of my friends care to hear me ramble about such things. I certainly don't blame 'em.


----------



## blubird101 (Jan 25, 2019)

Welcome back! I'd love to see any updates. I'm in the same boat, my husband doesn't care nearly as much about my betta as I do, and I love having a place to share haha.

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh gosh wow I knew it'd been a while since I started this but FEBRUARY?? Jeez, how times fly by.
Anyway hi I'm back!! For real this time lol. Hey Blu, thanks for checkin in 👋
So I got busy again, the water cycle wasn't able to be completed for a while, I finished my exams, took my girlfriend to my senior prom, yadda yadda.. the point is, I'm off school now, which means I have more free time on my hands. My tank is FINALLY ready, sooo..
I went out yesterday and picked up Percy! Absolutely gorgeous blue and yellow crowntail. (I'll post pics next) Honestly, I've had a pretty clear vision of a betta I wanted this time for a while and I swear he fits it exactly. Kinda wild!! I've had lots of lovely variety but crowntails will always hold a special place in my heart because my first was one. <3 
I first went to my local pet store, but they were closed early for memorial day. >:/ Maybe that was for the better, because while normally their bettas are always in the best condition, kept in aerated planted divided tanks, last time I went there was a case of fin rot going around.. That's the problem with such a system, though it's hard to say the little cups everywhere else defaults to is better.
Anyway, I was REALLY set on getting my fish that day - because damnit, I'd already waited 3 months! - so we drove down the road to Petco to see what they had. Their bettas were healthy for the most part, so I decided I could trust them this time.. and well, I couldn't resist picking up Percy once I spotted him. (first time I've ever dropped 20 bucks for a betta.. though I'm not complaining because I've definitely perused and considered Aquabid purchases before >v> )
I chose the name Percy because I wanted an ocean themed name, considering his colors, but I didn't want something too typical either. I'm a lifelong fan of the Percy Jackson and the Olympians books, and the protagonist is a son of Poseidon (the Greek god of the ocean, if ya didn't know) so I decided it was perfect. He's a lot like his namesake in personality too it seems, sweet and a little bit sassy. 
He was already exploring his new home when I let him out after acclimation last night, which I took as a good sign. This morning he greeted me right at the front and even ate! So I'd say he's settled in well. 
I'm ridiculously happy - I've missed everything about keeping bettas, and I've worked really hard to make sure this new boy would do well. There's nothing quite as therapeutic as staring at a content fish. 💙


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

First few of him acclimating, then exploring his new home, and the whole tank itself for your viewing pleasure.
TANK SPECS;
5.5 gallon glass aquarium
Aqueon glass lid
LED light (from the dollar store)
heater (can't remember brand off the top of my head but I can check if yall are curious)
large sponge filter
silk plants


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Kind of considering getting some tankmates for Percy.. I'm thinkin' shrimp, but I don't know anything about shrimp since I've never kept them. Any particular species anyone would recommend? And do they need special food?


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello, and welcome back! What caused you to leave in the first place?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi and thanks Lunatic!
A lot of things to be honest! Combination of busyness and, as a result of that, my fish-keeping hobby causing more stress than joy. Was kind of too painful to be active on this site without any finned children of my own.

Anyway, wanted to drop in and say Percy is doing well! He is just the friendliest, most chipper little guy. Always eager to say hullo when I walk up to his tank. Still thinking he would like some tankmates .. 👀 Still open to input on shrimp, or any other low bio-load options??
Probably gonna do his first water change this weekend. Thinking my schedule will be ~50% every other weekend? Maybe that's too much. Not sure, it's been a while since I've done this (and I've never had a 5.5 gallon specifically so that factors in to my indecisiveness too)
Funnily enough, I tried to feed Percy bloodworms the other day and.. he didn't like them?? Which is definitely a first for me haha, my bettas are usually all over those as a treat. Maybe I'll try something else, just to mix things up from pellets every day?

And one more thing! I'm a digital artist and considering offering up commissions for something I call "Betta badges"! Basically a drawing of your betta with stylized lettering of their name. I'm hoping to draw one for Percy soon as an example, but until then, I'm gauging interest - does that sound appealing to anyone? At the moment I'm thinking pricing would be around $10-$15 though this could change after I do the example and see how much time goes into it.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

So, Percy has fin rot  
Did a 50% water change today and added some Melafix (bacterial treatment). I'll be keeping a close eye on him. Fin rot is incredibly annoying because there's no particularly aggressive or surefire way to treat it, that I know of. Sighs
In other news, I finally caved and ordered a nice light fixture for him about a month ago, because that little LED I got from the dollar store was, unsurprisingly, a piece of garbage that stopped working completely. And honestly, I'm really glad I did, because for only $17 spent this thing is NICE. Its stand slides out so it can be used for tanks of similar sizes. Has two modes; blue light and normal. Very bright, shows him and his tank off fantastically. It's now the centerpiece of our (very busy) living room. 
Here's the link on amazon if ya'll are interested: https://www.amazon.com/NICREW-Class...light+16+inch&qid=1564871920&s=gateway&sr=8-3
The only drawback is that I've been leaving it on too long and had to scrub away quite a bit of algae growth today. Threw away a silk plant that wouldn't get clean. Might be in my best interests to buy a timer..


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Fin rot is a fairly rare occurrence. The way to fix and prevent fin rot: Clean, warm water and good tank maintenance.

Are you positive it is fin rot and not fin biting? Did it come on suddenly or was it quick? I'd say 99% of members who have posted in D&E that their Betta has fin rot have a Betta that's fin biting. Now, THAT is something hard to figure out. :dunno:

Can you post a photo of the suspected fin rot?

IME, a 5.5 (my favorite tank size for a Betta) needs weekly 50% water changes w/vacuum to keep habitat suitably clean.


----------

